# So I got what I ordered for my uniform for my EMT-B Clinicals...



## Nelg (Feb 23, 2010)

...and for some reason, I feel as if the stuff just fits me. I don't know why, but when I tried it on to make sure they fit, they just seem like they fit me. And not in the usual "fits your body size and what not" fit, but... well? Just feel like it's me, like something clicked and is showing "Yeah, this is what you should of went to school for first and not waste your time playing around doing Law Enforcement Admin stuff". 

Feel like it's reinforcing the reason why I signed up: To help others in what ever way I can. (I'm a public service nut)

Heck, even my girlfriend said that... And said some other things I won't post on here. 

So yeah... Did anyone else get this feeling? Be it doning a companies uniform for your first job, or similar instances like mine where you needed similar attire to do your ER/Ambulance run clinical for your class? 

(For me, haven't felt this since I put on my football jersey back in high school or my Kenpo Karate uniform a few years back, or even the Army uniform I tried on before that option went out the window for my weight at the time.)


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nope never had that feeling.  Must just be you.  Careful that you do not develop a superman hero complex.


----------



## Nelg (Feb 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Nope never had that feeling.  Must just be you.  Careful that you do not develop a superman hero complex.



I'm good at keeping the ego in check. Just had to ask if it was just me. 

Or the "packed clothing" smell from the shirt.


----------



## Nick647 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe theres a voice inside of you saying "its finally here"...as in this goal that you might wanted, its finally here.  Nothing wrong with that feeling but just be humble of course and learn your best.  Just like anything else.  Good luck!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe its an allergic reaction to the chemicals used in making it or shipping it?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Maybe its an allergic reaction to the chemicals used in making it or shipping it?



allergic reaction resulting in euphoric sensations? many substances could be on your uniform causing this sensation... loquat poisoning could explain the excitement, Toluene Diisocyanate could explain the euphoria, lead poisoning would explain your feelings of elation and duty to help others....

I strongly recommend you send the uniform back


----------



## Nelg (Feb 23, 2010)

But but but... I like the feel of it...

...so soft and smooth...

It's like there is ecstasy all over it and everything...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> allergic reaction resulting in euphoric sensations? many substances could be on your uniform causing this sensation... loquat poisoning could explain the excitement, Toluene Diisocyanate could explain the euphoria, lead poisoning would explain your feelings of elation and duty to help others....
> 
> I strongly recommend you send the uniform back



We may need to get the manufacture to issue a recall so no one else is affected.


----------



## MS Medic (Feb 23, 2010)

I never had that feeling. But on my first call on my first basic clinical, we had a code and when the pt was shocked, I had to resist the overwhelming to tell the medic "Do that s:censored::censored:t again."


----------



## 281mustang (Feb 23, 2010)

No. Our student uniforms were khakis, I looked like a damn Boy Scout.


----------



## harkj (Feb 23, 2010)

281mustang said:


> No. Our student uniforms were khakis, I looked like a damn Boy Scout.



same here


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2010)

281mustang said:


> No. Our student uniforms were khakis, I looked like a damn Boy Scout.



Actually thats a good look for basics as theres not much difference from the first aid boy scouts are taught.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Actually thats a good look for basics as theres not much difference from the first aid boy scouts are taught.



Couldn't agree more.

Anyways, all I know is I look damn sexy in my uniform


----------



## medic417 (Feb 24, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Anyways, all I know is I look damn sexy in my uniform



And looking good not patient care is what is important!!!!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't have the uniform experience in nursing school.  We had these A W F U L teal scrubs (that made us stick out like the little nursing student ducklings we were); however when I went into the room with my nursing student partner for the first day, for the first patient... 

We looked down at a morbidly obese patient suffering from pneumonia and also on contact isolation for MRSA, VRE and CDiff.  She had multiple other problems that i cannot detail or remember now...  She was gurgling and coughing and all but choking on her secretions.  I suctioned her with the yankauer... sucked out two huge stringy green things, at which point she was breathing without difficulty.  We pulled her up in bed and positioned her with support and made sure she was comfortable.  We asked her if she wanted to watch tv and she made this strange little noise that sounded like, "yes."  We asked her if she was comfortable and she just started crying, thanking us.

In the shock and horror of what I had just seen and done... i knew that this is what I _needed_ to be doing in my life.

But more on topic... i freaking LOVE the uniform.  Scrubs, i could give or take, but EMS attire, just feels dang professional.  Heck, I wear my EMT pants to work at the hospital, they are so functional.  I've gotten tons of comments on how cool they are (and useful), but a few people have also asked me if I am ex-military, lol.

If you have found something you love, keep loving it.  Hating your job is the worst hell there can be.


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 24, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And looking good not patient care is what is important!!!!



You got that one right!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 24, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> If you have found something you love, keep loving it.  *Hating your job is the worst hell there can be.*



That is the most true sentence ever said. Ever.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 24, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> You got that one right!


Amen.

I don't have an EMS related job yet, but we are required to wear our uniform to school everyday. Makes me feel proud to wear it. On the other hand, I also take a Clinical Tech class that we are required to wear scrubs and I don't like those... too cold and look goofy on me.


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 24, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Anyways, all I know is I look damn sexy in my uniform



Isn't the official college student uniform shorts and flip flops no matter the weather?


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 26, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Isn't the official college student uniform shorts and flip flops no matter the weather?



There's a reason I look so good B)


----------



## Hockey (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't forget the aviators.  B)


----------



## CARRERA (Feb 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Maybe its an allergic reaction to the chemicals used in making it or shipping it?


 That's why I washed my uniforms as soon and I got them home. 

Anyway, I know what the OP is talking about. For me, it wasn't so much the uniform but when I went on my ride-along, it just felt like I knew I was doing what is best for me and I knew I'd be happy working in EMS.

I think putting on the uniform can be somewhat rewarding for some people. It doesn't take a genius to become an EMT but it's not exactly easy either. Maybe putting on your uniform is a reminder of the work and effort you put in in order to get the job. I think that some people have a special talent for EMS and some do not, kind of how some people are good at cooking and some are not.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 2, 2010)

It's not the way I feel in the uniform. Hell, my usual garb is just a pair of BDUs and a quarter zip... It's the way the patient feels when they see me arrive in my uniform.

Sometimes just showing up and taking control of the situation makes the patient feel better.

You'll walk in and hear a family member say, "The paramedics are here. It's going to be okay now..."

I don't care what my uniform *looks* like, as long as I can make the patient *feel* better. 

No matter what you wear, and how you feel when you wear it... it's not about you. It's NEVER about you. It's about what you do for others.

And if you remember that, you'll never go down the wrong road.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 2, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> \  Scrubs, i could give or take



Are you kidding me? My childhood dream was being able to go to work in pajamas and still be respected as a "professional."


----------



## Nelg (Mar 3, 2010)

Just was commenting more on the pride hitting, starting down the path of helping others. Know wearing the BDU's and the button up shirt for my clinical ER work and just loving the feeling of helping others out. From the little kids with the stuffy noses to the elderly just wanting to talk to someone with COPD or other respiratory/heart problems. 

Just felt like the choice of career seems more right now.


----------

